# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  Cyclone Box Exclusive Blackberry Update Released (25-10-2011)  Hi, new firmware v01.78 was just load

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Cyclone Box Exclusive Blackberry Update Released  (25-10-2011)*  Hi, new firmware v01.78 was just loaded at  server. 
What's new?  *- Added support for  Blackberry MEP-06041-016, WORLD'S FIRST
- Added  support for Blackberry MEP-42490-001, WORLD'S  FIRST*   
Upgrade your box using Box Maintenance and  Enjoy

----------

